# Direct weight comaro of SL3 vs SL4 56cm today



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Taking my 56cm SL3 frame in to the shop and picking up my SL4. I will have the shop put the SL3 frame/fork and seatpost on the Park Digital scale and then do the same for the SL4 set.

Interested to see if there is a real difference or not. Any predictions? Im guessing less than 50 grams if difference, or the weight of two gulps of water in my water bottle.

Stay tuned.................


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

We are here, where are you?


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys i was unable to get a direct weight comparo of the frames. My SL4 came with the steer tube uncut and the headseat not together.

So first impressions and situations with the SL4 vs SL3.

First though they claim the seatpost is lighter it feels heavier to me.
The SL4 frame came with small tubes inserted to run my cables through the frame making routing a snap.

SL4 OSBB frame came with bearings and very light cups that push into the bearings to allow the use of my Ultegra 6700 crank. Despite Specialized and the dealer claiming i needed to purchase $40 extra cups to thread in my outboard bearing ultegra BB. 

SL4 is sexy and the quality of build and finish is super! Only negative i have noticed thus far is the drag on my rear der cable is noticed as my shifting has slowed a tad even though i greased the cables. Might try some slick cables this winter. 

Though i have not done a extended ride i truely suspect i won't notice the difference from my SL3.

This was a warrany replacement from a SL3. I opted to assemble the bike myself due to the limited warranty Specialized has and the unwillingness of them to cover the transfer of parts. I was quoted $50 from LBS to do the swap; out of mear principle i opted to due the work despite them claiming my bike will no longer have a warranty. I guess i will take my chances.

So here she is the 2012 SL4 pro frame


----------



## wsmc42 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on getting the new bike together. I'm sorry but I have to say, I don't think Specialized has been that bad to you. They upgraded you to the latest greatest frame which is 1 model year newer and has several improvements( whether you will notice them or not). They upraded your bike to something that will have a better re sale value down the road should you decide to sell and they did it without argument. Go over to some of the other manufacturer forums and read about some of the warranty claim issues. I get the whole if it was a car they wouldn't make me pay for labor thing but it is a bicycle and the warranty states limited. So I think all in all, they hooked you up! I hope you don't have any issues with the new bike. It sounds like the LBS was offering a reasonable price to do the swap and you would've had warranty. Hopefully you didn't cut your nose off to spite your face. Now put it all behind you and enjoy your new toy.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait you opted to assemble the bike yourself and not have a warranty, instead of paying 50 dollars for your shop to transfer the parts? I agree with wsmc, I don't know your back story but getting a sl4 pro replacement for a sl3 sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I hear what you guys are saying, however it is poor business practice I feel. In my situation a SL4 is not an upgrade and I did not ask for it. Considering the fact that due to the warranty issue and potential of having to put $100 into it.....my SL3 being upgraded to a SL4 is not free....i would be paying for an upgrade that I really didn't ask for.

Yes I did opt to assemble my bike myself. Ive worked in bike shops and built my own bikes for years. As with many guys on this board, i trust my bike in my hands more than that of the shop. I had my bike assembled and was riding it within 2 hours. 

The Specialized warranty is so limited anyhow, that i took my chances.

I guess Specialized should make it OPEN LOUD and clear when you guy a bike from them that the warranty is limited. The writing is VERY VERY tiny explaining warranty while the letters are 1" explaining the fantastic FACT carbon, etc.

Specialized is aware of this fade issue and paint problem. Its covered for 1 year from date of purchase.....do you think they are making it known that they will cover the defect.....hell no they are not!

If your specialized is fading and is new within 1 year take it in!!!


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

GTR2ebike said:


> Wait you opted to assemble the bike yourself and not have a warranty, instead of paying 50 dollars for your shop to transfer the parts? I agree with wsmc, I don't know your back story but getting a sl4 pro replacement for a sl3 sounds pretty good to me.


Great deal. I would definitely pay more than $50 to upgrade from an Expert frame to the Pro. Warranty > no warranty :idea:


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't need an upgrade. My SL3 was a month old.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you get mad if you get a sidewall puncture and have to buy a new tire too? $50 in the grand scheme of things isn't much, considering you purchased a bike that retails for ~3700 (3900 if yours was a '12) and they gave you a frame worth $3000 for nothing. I definitely think your bike shop and Specialized took care of you in a reasonable manner.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

EXACTLY, thanks for making my point! I just bought a $3700 bike just over a month ago and at no fault of mine and totally fault of a product defect i was put in a position to invest another $100 into it. One would think "warranty" on an item only a month old on an item that is $3700 would cover such issues. Do be noted its not warranty its "*limited warranty*". 

Look at it this way. For conversation sake, what if the cost to me to make the warranty replacement was higher? For instance what if there was some radical change to wheels size...and I had to buy a new size wheels or such for $400??? Would it still be....dude your so lucky they upgraded your frame situation?

As ive mentioned early on...its not mearly the $100...its the principle behind the whole thing of "me" having to pay additional for an defect that Specialized has produced. I was put in a position to absorb a cost of their flaw via $100 or pay the consequence....no warranty.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had my share of bad luck with bikes, two warranty replacements this year alone. My shop charges more than $50 to build a bike too  In the case of my first warranty replacement, I paid money to go from a Tarmac Pro to a SL2 due to my impatience. I think you're complaining far too much about the situation, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## REYES (Jul 14, 2011)

I was under the impression most warranties were covering only parts and not labor. It's happened to my Cannondale & when I had to replace some Shimano parts on it on a separate occasion. 

If it's a sexy bicycle and you dig it, who the hell cares. I don't remember the last time I took my wife's Kia in for warranty service and they opted to give me a brand new 2012 Kia as a replacement.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Rugergundog said:


> I didn't need an upgrade. My SL3 was a month old.


You are saying some dumb things imo, why did you buy a SL3 in the first place if you don't care what your riding?

100 dollars to upgrade your SL3 expert to a SL4 pro hmm I think your one of the very very few if their are any others who wouldn't want that deal.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The main concern I have is not so much whether the shop should be charging you for the parts swap (and they should) , but the fact that they b.s.-ed you with the whole..."if we don't put it together, you don't have a warranty" thing. I can think of no place in the warranty paperwork where that is stated. However, had you screwed something up in assembly, you would have had no recourse. If you do have a warranty issue come up with the new frame, don't hesitate to bring it to Specialized's attention. Just maybe take it to a different Specialized dealer.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Rungerdog...this is how it works in the bike world. You pay the shop for labor, even in a warranty situation. 99% of the shops work this way. Heck, most other industries work this way, too. The only one that definitely doesnt is the auto industry and thats becuase dealers are so closely partnered with the manufacturer. All others? You pay for labor on a warranty parts swap.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> but the fact that they b.s.-ed you with the whole..."if we don't put it together, you don't have a warranty" thing. I can think of no place in the warranty paperwork where that is stated.


It says "This warranty is void if the bicycle was not purchased new from or not properly assembled by an authorized Specialized dealer." In 2009, my frame set had big letters on the cardboard box saying the same thing. Also note that the wording absolves Specialized in the case where the dealer screws up the assembly. In practice, however, Specialized's warranty is applied much more generously than the legalese in their policy.

If I was the OP, I'd be overjoyed over the upgrade and not worry about the small change. And I'd build it up myself rather than relying on the LBS mechanics anyway.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'm with Rugergundog here. If I had purchased a bike a month ago and it cost me anything to replace the defective bike, I'd be upset. 

I'm with everybody else in thinking if I had to I'd pay the $50-100 to have the shop build up the replacement frame to keep the warranty on the frame I would so. I'd still be mad about having to do so on a month old bike.


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

It's only $50. I could see if it was a $129.00 Walmart bike and they wanted you to pay $50 to replace the frame. I still think you made out ok with the new frame.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
*Squeeky wheels gets the grease.* 

After some contacts in fact my bike frame will still be covered by warranty unless the failure is due to something assembled wrong...ie BB or something like that. But if the dang thing just cracks its covered. 

Took some extensive contacting to obtain this information. Also as someone else stated a loop hole option would have been to go to another dealer as the documentation of this situation is all but lacking. 

My testimony was that of, why does a dealer or specialized shop need to do the specific work. The frame is to have an extensive warranty, however a specialized shop may not do the work for simply maint chores...heck no shop may do it as many people do their own wrenching. I explained the average Joe can change a chain, or brake bads or even shifter within a few months of ownership...so this would void warranty??? They said no. So if i upgrade my saddle and bars, wheels and even crank my warrany is void???....They said no. So i explained.....so why then do they need to do this initial work when its no different??? I was met with ...hmmm good point.

I later learned the "dealer doing the work" is for the most part to keep non mechanical people from doing jobs wrong and attempting to put the blame (cost) on specialized or the dealer. Also a safety issue...assemble something wrong, crash...put the (liability) on specialized. As well as PR......"this bike works like crap" put the blame (cost) on Specialized and have potential bad press so people don't shop Specialized. So $$$$ liability and more $$$$$.

My efforts paid off, I will be getting a new Specialized Prevail Helmet and some other swag for my efforts and persistance....along with warranty on my frame as well as the rest of the warranty on all of my shimano parts.

Kudos!


----------

